# Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?



## Annett (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Heute habe ich mal alles, was ich im Teich finden konnte, eingesammelt um ein Gruppenfoto zu arrangieren. 

Einmal von oben und einmal von "unten", soweit möglich.
   

Von links nach rechts:
__ Posthornschnecke (_Planorbarius corneus_) groß und klein, __ Spitzschlammschnecke (_Lymnaea stagnalis_), ??? , ???, ganz unten Blasenschnecke?

Die große(n) Posthörner habe ich erst diese Woche in einer Wasserpflanzengärtnerei gekauft. 
Bisher sind meine Babys nicht durch gekommen und die großen verschwinden im Teich immer schnell.... 

Alle Fotomodelle sind übrigens schon lange wieder im (Mini-)Teich.


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo Annett,

die Nummer drei würde ich als ohrschlammschnecke einordnen, die Nummer vier als kleinere __ Spitzschlammschnecke - vielleicht anderer Herkunft als die andere, deshalb eventuell die unterschiedliche Gehäusefarbe.

Die kleine __ Posthornschnecke kommt mir recht flach vor? Und die ganz kleine unten seh ich auch als eine Blasenschnecke.

Hübsche Sammlung!


----------



## Elfriede (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo Schneckenexperten,

gestern habe ich noch über Eugens Schneckenwitz gelacht, heute kann ich selber ernsthaft sagen: Husch...husch....weg woarn's, -nämlich, gleich so an die 25 Stück verschwanden  in dem winzigen Körbchen meines SwimSkim.

Dass ich hin und wieder eine Schnecke im Skimmer finde ist nicht ungewöhnlich, aber eine so große Zahl auf einen Schlag gibt mir doch zu denken, denn in der Regel schwimmen __ Schnecken doch nicht auf der freien Wasserfläche als Beute für einen Skimmer.

Hier Fotos der Schnecken von einer einzigen Skimmer-Entleerung, mit der Bitte um Bestimmung. Die Größe der Schnecken beträgt etwa 12mm.


                  



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo Elfriede,

das dürften Ohrschlammschnecken sein. Und das die im Skimmer landen, liegt daran dass sie wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie die Spitzschlammschnecken auch mal an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Danke Christine für Deine Bestimmung,

also kann ich die __ Schnecken wieder beruhigt in den Teich setzen, denn Ohrschlammschnecken richten  keinen Schaden an, wie ich inzwischen gelesen habe. Mich hat die Größe etwas verwirrt, denn bisher hatte ich hauptsächlich kleine Blasenschnecken im Teich, höchstens 5-6mm groß und eher hellbraun, die manches Mal in großer Anzahl vorhanden sind, dann wieder fast völlig verschwinden, was wohl mit dem Futterangebot zu tun hat, denn momentan gibt es ein reichliches Nahrungsangebot und reichlich Schnecken in meinem Teich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Pidder54 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo,
habe Heute auch einen neuen Mitbewohner im Teich entdeckt, eine sehr aktive Schnecke, wenn ich die Kamera geholt habe, war sie immer verschwunden. Eben hab ich sie erwischt...nur was ist das?


----------



## danyvet (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo liebe Schneckenauskenner 

ich hab da ein paar Exemplare, die ein bisschen anders aussehen als Spitzschlamm und die ich vorwiegend, eigentlich fast ausschließlich, im Uferbereich, also im Trockenen finde. Aber sonst nirgends im Garten, schon immer in der Nähe des Wassers, so ein paar cm vom Teich entfernt. Sie werden nicht größer als ca. 1 cm. Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche das sind? Charakteristisch ist, dass die erste Windung ca. 9/10 des ganzen Gehäuses einnimmt und die restlichen Windungen (oder isses gar nur mehr eine?) nur am äußersten Zipfel ist.


----------



## Christine (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hi Dany,

Annett und ich haben die auch - wir sind aber noch nicht fündig geworden. 

Ich muss immer aufpassen, dass ich vor lauter Begeisterung für die Fische die kleinen Schnecks nicht übersehe, da sie sich gerne mal unter einen Schuh werfen.

Wenn Du Lust hast, dann guck doch mal hier: http://www.diewasserwelt.de/schnecken/index.html oder hier http://www.allesumdieschneck.de/index.html


----------



## Kuni99 (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo Dany,

die Windungsrichtung zu bestimmen ist ganz einfach: Gehäusespitze nach oben, so dass man in die Mündung schauen kann. Liegt dann die Mündung links von der Mittelachse, ist das Gehäuse linksgewunden, liegt sie rechts, ist es rechtsgewunden. Tellerschnecken sind per Definition linksgewunden.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Dr. Gediman (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, jemals __ Schnecken im Teich zu finden, doch nun sind sie da!

einmal dieses Exemplar, das dritte Foto zeigt eine andere Schecke, die ich am Land gefunden habe, doch ich denke, die gehört zur selben Art. Zu welcher Art bleibt aber noch zu klären 
Die Schnecke läuft irgendwie kopfüber an der Wasseroberfläche lang, doch bisher hab ich sie nicht wieder gesehen. Vielleicht handelt es sich doch eher um ein Landtier, das selten das Wasser betritt?

     


Und diese Schnecke hat ein anderes Gehäuse und lebt definitiv Unterwasser. Auch diese konnte ich noch nicht bestimmen...


----------



## Kuni99 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo,

auf den ersten drei Fotos ist die Gemeine __ Bernsteinschnecke (_Succinea putris_) zu sehen. Das ist eine Landschnecke, die gerne am Wasser lebt, z. B. in Auwäldern. Das letzte Foto ist leider zu unscharf. Besser die Schnecke aus dem Wasser nehmen und auf der Hand fotografieren.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

huch! Dann sind meine Zwutschkies vielleicht auch solchen Bernsteinschnecken? Die am 3. Bild schaut nämlich auch so aus wie die kleinen bei mir, die immer am Teichrand auf den großen Flusskieseln herumkriechen. Und ich schmeiß die immer wieder ins Wasser! Das werd ich absofort nimmer tun  dachte, es sind Wasserschnecken, die sich verirrt haben, weil die Spitzschlamm, selten aber doch, auch manchmal rauskriechen.
Danke, Kai!


----------



## Kuni99 (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo Dany,

ich habe mir gerade die Fotos angeschaut und ja, es sind auch Bernsteinschnecken. Jedesmal wenn sie ins Wasser fallen, müssen sie sich wieder an Land retten. Übrigens sind Bernsteinschnecken rechtswindend - wie die meisten __ Schnecken bei uns - Blasenschnecken sind dagegen linkswindend, es konnten also keine Blasenschnecken sein.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Kuni99 (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo,

in der Tat kommt es vor, dass eine Schnecke andersrum gewunden ist als ihre Artgenossen. So ist zum Beispiel eine von 100.000 Weinbergschnecken linksdrehend. Leider bedeutet das für das Individuum, dass es sich nicht fortpflanzen kann, denn es kann mit seinen andersrum gewundenen Artgenossen keinen *** haben. Sie "passen" nicht mehr zusammen. (Viele __ Schnecken sind zwar Zwitter, "selbsten" können sie sich aber nicht. Bei den zwittrigen Arten ist manchmal beim *** jeder beides, manchmal bestimmt der Zufall, wer gerade Männchen bzw. Weibchen ist. Und bei einigen Arten gibt es einen Liebespfeil. Spannend, nicht wahr?). Deshalb ist die Windungsrichtung ein sehr starkes Bestimmungmerkmal. Größe und Farbe dagegen sind variabel und deshalb schwache Merkmale.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hi,

so - nun hab ich es geschafft:

Meine (Bernstein???)-__ Schnecken???


 

 

 

Die große ist mit Mühe 1 cm lang (Gehäuse).


----------



## Kuni99 (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Bernsteinschnecken


----------



## Dr. Gediman (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*



Dr. Gediman schrieb:


> Und diese Schnecke hat ein anderes Gehäuse und lebt definitiv Unterwasser. Auch diese konnte ich noch nicht bestimmen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 73900





Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das letzte Foto ist leider zu unscharf. Besser die Schnecke aus dem Wasser nehmen und auf der Hand fotografieren.
> 
> ...



Hiho, ich hab die noch unbekannte Schnecke wieder gefunden, diese scheint aber noch kleiner gewesen zu sein, so ca. 2mm  lang... aber das Foto ist besser. Vielleicht erkennt sie nun jemand?
 


Und an einer Stelle mit flachem, fließenden Wasser habe ich drei von dieser Sorte Unterwasser entdeckt. Sieht mir nach einer Landschnecke aus, doch hat sie sich sehr gekonnt an dünnen Algen durchs Wasser gekämpft. Ich vermute sie hat die Algen dabei gleich aufgefuttert


----------



## Kuni99 (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo,

Bild 2 und 3 zeigen die Garten-Bänderschnecke (_Cepaea hortensis_). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie freiwillig ins Wasser geht, denn dort ertrinkt sie. Bild 1 lässt wieder keine Bestimmung zu, es gibt zu viele die das sein könnten.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Aquabernd (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hallo Kai,
ja mag sein das Bild 1 keine beschreibung zulässt. Aber wer die __ Schnecken im AQ gehabt hat durch Pflanzen Kauf oder durch Pflanzen aus dem Teich erkennt Sie sofort wieder die bewegen sich sogar unter der Wasseroberfläche fort. Man kann das sehr gut an der Gehäuse Form und Farbe erkennen.

glg Bernd


----------



## fermium (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Habe heute folgende zwei __ Schnecken kurz meinem Gartenteich entnommen:

  

 

Kann man anhand der Fotos (Bild 1+2 zeigt das eine Tier, Bild 3+4 zeigt das andere Tier) bestimmen, um welche Art(en) es sich exakt handelt? Danke.


----------



## Limnos (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Schneckenbestimmung - was haben wir denn da?*

Hi

Es gibt auch __ Schnecken mit schauspielerischen Fähigkeiten. Hier parodiert eine Schlammschnecke (Radix peregra) einen Esel


----------



## Petta (24. Sep. 2014)

Ist das eine __ Weinbergschnecke?Habe sehr viel davon am Teich


----------



## Enny (25. Sep. 2014)

Ja, sind es.
Die Häuser sind bei jüngeren Tieren dunkel werden dann später heller.
Sie richten nicht viel Schaden an, sollen sogar angeblich die Eier von 
__ Nacktschnecken fressen. ( hab ich aber noch nie beobachtet und da sie sonst reine
__ Pflanzenfresser sind halte ich die Info für fragwürdig  )
Stehen unter Naturschutz!
Viel Spaß mit diesen netten Tieren


----------



## Petta (25. Sep. 2014)

Danke


----------



## Tottoabs (15. März 2015)

Schlammschnecke oder __ Spitzschlammschnecke?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2015)

Hi Torsten,

__ Schlammschnecken ist nur die Familie (zu denen auch die Blasenschnecken gehören)

das ist jedenfalls die Größte der Sippschaft, ne __ Spitzschlammschnecke

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (15. März 2015)

Frank, bin ich auch von ausgegangen.

Nur habe ich irgendwo gelesen das die ordinäre Schlammschnecke keine Hyra frisst.....die __ Spitzschlammschnecke würde die aber fressen.

Habe Hydras in einem meiner Wasserflohbecken....oder ehemaligen Wasserflohbecken. Scheinen Im Kies über mehrere Jahre trocken überlebt zu haben. Naja, die bilden ja auch Eier. Hatte das Becken wieder neu aufgestellt. Wasserflöhe vermehrten sich wie doll und verrückt und dann ist die Population zusammengebrochen.....habe dann noch mal nachgeimpft. Dann die __ Hydra entdeckt....

Will mal schauen ob die Spitzschlammschnecke damit wirklich aufräumen...glaube ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Digicat (15. März 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich auch was eine Hydra ist ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Limnos (26. März 2015)

Hi

Spitz-__ Schlammschnecken fressen Hydras nur, wenn sie nicht anderes haben. Ihre Lieblingsspeise ist es definitiv nicht. Warum sollen die Hydren vernichtet werden? Außer für sehr kleine Jungfische (3-4mm) oder Wasserflöhe stellen sie keine Gefahr dar. 
Aber Planarien fressen Hydren und nutzen deren Nesselzellen als Verteidigungsmittel.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Schrat (3. Mai 2015)

Ich habe zahlreiche Spitzschlammschnecken im Teich, handelt es sich hierbei um die Nachkommen, die am Teichrand rum kriechen?


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

nein, das sind Bernsteinschnecken. __ Schlammschnecken verlassen niemals freiwillig das Wasser.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## pema (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
so atmet wohl eine __ Spitzschlammschnecke:

 

 

Und die kleine __ Posthornschnecke hatte Hunger

 

 

 

Eine Stunde am Teich...und so viel gesehen.
petra


----------



## Limnos (5. Juli 2015)

Hi

@ Kai: nein, das sind Bernsteinschnecken. __ Schlammschnecken verlassen niemals freiwillig das Wasser.

Meines Erachtens sind das Blasenschnecken (Physa), denn zum Einen sind sie braun und nicht bernsteinfarben und haben ein linksgewundenes Gehäuse, und zu Andern gehen m.W. Bernsteinschnecken nicht freiwillig* ins* Wasser. Sie haben, wie die meisten __ Schnecken ein rechtsgewundenes Gehäuse.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Wolgang,

die __ Schnecken auf dem Bild sind nicht im Wasser. Und ich sehe da auch Bernsteinschnecken. Die gibt es nämlich auch in dunkel.


----------



## Limnos (6. Juli 2015)

Hi

@ Christine: Aber nicht mit links gewundenem Gehäuse! Ein Gehäuse ist links gewunden, wenn es, mit der Spitze nach oben und der Öffnung zu mir hin diese Öffnung links hat: Man betrachte die Windungsrichtung von der Spitze zur Öffnung.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich will ja nicht streiten. Aber guck noch mal genau hin. Die __ Schnecken auf dem Foto von Schrat sind nicht links gewunden. Die sind genauso rechts wie meine Bernsteinschneckchen.


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

also ich sehe auch rechtsgewundene Gehäuse, außerdem sitzen die Augen am Ende der Fühler, weshalb es Landlungenschnecken sein müssen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (7. Juli 2015)

Hi 
@ Christine  @kai

OK, das zählt. Ich habe mich geirrt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2015)

Limnos schrieb:


> Ich habe mich geirrt.


Nobody is perfect. Kriegst einen Brillenträgerbonus


----------



## oldtimerfreund (14. Apr. 2017)

Habe heute beim Spazierengehen eine noch kleine __ Weinbergschnecke entdeckt.


----------



## Anja Thomas (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo! Hab meine Frage mal hier rein gestellt, weil ich eigentlich von __ Schnecken ausgehe. Also, was ist das? Schneckenglibber? Ein Gelege? 

Achso, vergessen, ist an der Unterseite vom __ Froschbiss geklebt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2017)

Hi Anja,

jepp, das ist ein Schneckengelege


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2017)

Hi,

hab ich vorhin am Teich gesehen, weiß einer was das für eine ist?

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo Frank,

züchtest Du jetzt Achatschnecken?

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2017)

Hi Kai,

doch nix mit "Sommerlochnachrichten" über Monsterschnecken die Gemüsefelder kahlfressen

ja, ist die Leiche einer junge Achatina achatina aus meinen Terrarium. Beim eierlegen hat sie wohl der Schlag getroffen

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo Frank,

ach sooo. Ich überlegte schon, wo die wohl ausgebüxt ist.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2017)

das Schneckenhaus will ein Kumpel für sein Tanganjikabecken haben, da hab ich sie erst mal in den Garten gelegt um sie von Ameisen/__ Fliegen ect. ausräumen zu lassen


----------



## domserv (14. Juli 2017)

Gestern im Mini entdeckt. Hatte da bisher nur Spitzschlammschnecken drinn. Sind das ein kleine Spitzschlammschnecken oder Ohrschlammschnecken, oder sonst was? sind ziemlich viele da.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo,



domserv schrieb:


> Sind das ein kleine Spitzschlammschnecken oder Ohrschlammschnecken



Nein, das ist die Gemeine Schlammschnecke in normaler Größe.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## domserv (15. Juli 2017)

Sollte man die absammeln? Überträger von __ Parasiten!


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2017)

Du kannst aus deinem Teich auch ein Chlorbecken machen. Tu kannst nicht alles absammeln, was __ Parasiten übertragen könnte. Zumal du sowieso nicht alle erwischt.


----------



## domserv (17. Juli 2017)

Chlorbecken ist aber nun übertrieben. Ich habe die Schnecke nicht eingesetzt. Wohl mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt. Mir geht es hier im speziellen darum, dass diese Schnecke, im Gegenscatz zu anderen Teichschnecken wie Posthorn oder Sumpfdeckel Zwischenwirt für den Saugwurm Trichobilharzia ocellata ist.


----------

